# Action - DispatchAction



## mathon (7. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied ob ich jetzt meine Action Klasse von Action ableite oder von DispatchAction??

danke

mfg
mat


----------



## Gast (8. Nov 2005)

Action -> eine Methode: execute(...)
DispatchAction->mehrere Methoden zum Ausführen unterschiedlicher 
"execute"-Methoden. Ist nützlich wenn man in einer Form mehrere submit's hat und jede etwas anderes tut. Welche Methode ausgeführt wird ist abhängig vom Parameter, der mit dem request kommt... usw usw .. doku lesen


----------



## mathon (10. Nov 2005)

HI,


danke für die Information - nur im Zuge dessen ist bei mir ein Problem aufgetreten - Ich habe auf einer jsp-Seite drei Buttons, die unterschiedliche Methoden in der Action-Klasse aufrufen sollen. Wie kann ich das nun definieren, dass die buttons jeweils eine bestimmte "execute"-Methode in der Action aufrufen?

danke im voraus

lg
mat


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Nov 2005)

Angenommen der Parameter der DispatchAction heißt "do"


```
<html:link action="action.do?do=doIt" paramName="bean" paramProperty="id" paramId="id">Edit</html:link>
```

Damit wird die Action "action" aufgerufen. In der Action wird die Methode "doIt" aufgerufen. 
Übergeben wird ein Parameter namens "id". Der Wert dieses Parameters wird aus der Variable "id" vom Bean "bean" ausgelesen.

Edit:

Gutes Beispiel gibts hier: http://www.laliluna.de/first-steps-using-struts-tutorial-de.html


----------



## mathon (10. Nov 2005)

hi, ja das tutorial habe ich schon durchgemacht und mit links weiß ich wie es funktioniert, nur leider möchte ich buttons verwenden... wie sieht das bei buttons aus?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Nov 2005)

Kannst du in nem Button keinen Parameter übergeben ? Müsste auch irgendwie gehen..


----------



## mathon (10. Nov 2005)

Okay, in dem beispiel das du mir in einem vorigen posting angegeben hast - noch eine frage: also wenn ich do=method mit ? der action anfüge dann wird die spezifische execute Methode der DispatchAction aufgerufen oder?
-> Für was brauchte ich dann noch den Parameter id??

lg


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Nov 2005)

Parameter ID war in diesen Fall zur Übergabe eines Parameters..z.B. eine ID in einer ArrayList zum Bearbeiten vor irgendwelchen Daten, hat nix mit der Action an sich zu tun


----------

